# How to better bond?hedgie seems moody



## 95girl (Oct 27, 2017)

My hedgehog looks moody.I take him out of the cage,he is almost 5 months (I was told hr was four,and a month passed after that)
I know quilling makes them grumpy,but...inconsistent behaviour?he mostly dislikes being touched except for sometimes,when I pet his fur,otherwise he is moody,likes being touched for sometimes,to hiss me out of the blue the next.I do take him out of the cage,but are there impossible hedgehogs?any other things I still have to perform to bond?and of course I know time is everything when bonding.
My theory is that this hedgehog was either never handled before,OR he depended on his mom too much,meaning the breeder removed him from parent at 4 months instead of 1-2,and then sold it to the pet store I preordered it from.


----------



## Coloratura (Nov 10, 2017)

It could definitely be quilling. You've only had him a month, so he's probably still afraid of you, and hasn't fully settled in just yet. With time and sufficient handling, he will warm up, though how much he'll warm up will depend entirely on his personality. He might be a shy hedgehog, he might not like being pet or picked up, but that doesn't mean he's impossible. My hedgehog is very shy, but I've had him three years and know how he likes to be pet and handled and when he needs a break and we make it work. I'd recommend sticking him in a hoodie pocket or on your lap under a blanket and just going about a quiet activity-- watching TV, using the computer, etc. Don't try to pet him or poke at him, just let him relax. If he's more active, I'd recommend sitting on the floor with a blanket over your lap and letting him crawl around and explore. You can hide some mealworms or other treats under there for him to forage for, too. The more he can be around you while relaxed, the more he'll come to realize that you're not a threat. Good luck!


----------

